# CPU zu heißt trotz OP Wakü



## Sagnafain (6. Juli 2017)

*CPU zu heißt trotz OP Wakü*

Hallo zsm,

ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr Ideen habt oder  so etwas schon einmal selber hattet.

Ich habe einen i7 7700K (momentan nicht übertaktet) und dazu 2x einen 360iger (45mm Dicke) Radiatoren nur für die CPU, GPU sollte später folgen,
jedoch habe ich bereits nur mit der CPU laut HW-Monitor eine Temperatur von bis zu 50°C beim Spielen allein schon... das empfinde ich bei der OP WaKü allein für die CPU viel zu hoch.

Kennt jemand evtl. einen Lösungsansatz ? Lüfter drehen alle so um die 1000 rpm und haben eine Luftfördermenge von über 100 m3h, dementsprechend sehe ich auch einen hohen Luftdruck (habe dazu leider keinerlei Angaben bzw. ist nicht ausgewiesen)

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar...


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2017)

Also, bist du denn sicher, dass es weniger sein müssten? Denn der 7700K wird halt rel warm, und 50 Grad ist ja dabei dann nicht viel. Ansonsten wären vier Ursachen noch denkbar:

- der CPU-Kühler ist nicht fest genug drauf, da sollte mit dem Festschraube nicht ZU zimperlich sein
- zu viel Wärmeleitpaste
- zu wenig Wasserfluss, also zu schwache Pumpe für gleich 2 Radiatoren
- extrem ungünstiger Luftfluss, so dass viel warme Luft einfach im PC bleibt und es somit um die CPU herum wärmer ist, als es sein sollte. Hast du denn auch Lüfter, die frische Luft ins Gehäuse blasen?


Ich gehe zudem davon aus, dass du natürlich im BIOS die Lüfterkurve so eingestellt hast, dass die Lüfter nicht erst ab zB 60 Grad Gas geben sollen. Was für Lüfter sind es denn?


PS: was meinst du mit "OP" bei der Wakü?


----------



## xCJay (7. Juli 2017)

50°C unter Spielelast ist vollkommen ok. Bedenke das es momentan auch 30°C draußen ist, da ist deine Ansaugluft auch net grade kühl. 
Die Werte sind normal und nicht zu Beanstanden. Delta T von 20°C unter Last ist sehr gut.


----------



## Sagnafain (9. Juli 2017)

Also wenn ich sehe und höre das andere mit nur einem 240iger Radiator auf 35°C kommen empfinde ich das als zu warm. daher auch meine Aussage zu OP da ich insgesamt 720 mm2 Radiatorfläche habe und nach aussagen Fachkundiger Quellen 240 eigl. total ausreichen müsste

-Im Bios sollen die Lüfter ab 45°C Vollgas geben (im Leerlauf komme ich auf 30°C[Messwert nach 1h])
-Meine D5-Pumpe habe ich auf 3 gestellt und wie ich dem AGB entnehmen kann zieht das auch gut durch und habe somit einen ordentlichen Durchfluss
-Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch schon gewechselt und auf ein Minimum reduziert (leider keine Temperaturveränderung bemerkbar)
-Luftfluss = ich habe einen Radiator im Boden und einen im Deckel dazu 2 weitere Lüfter die den PC weiterhin mit kühler Luft versorgen

Lüfter sind die hier: Link

Mit 50°C habe ich an sich kein Problem, jedoch wollte ich noch meine GraKa mit rein nehmen und die GTX 1080 erzeugt noch extra viel wärme, dazu sollte der i7 auch noch übertaktet werden..... schlussendlich habe ich Angst am ende immer mit ü70°C im System zu laufen


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2017)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Also wenn ich sehe und höre das andere mit nur einem 240iger Radiator auf 35°C kommen


 nur 35 Grad bei Last und mit dem exakt gleichen Kühlkörper?




> empfinde ich das als zu warm. daher auch meine Aussage zu *OP *


 wass heißt das denn nun? ^^



> da ich insgesamt 720 mm2 Radiatorfläche habe und nach aussagen Fachkundiger Quellen 240 eigl. total ausreichen müsste
> 
> -Im Bios sollen die Lüfter ab 45°C Vollgas geben (im Leerlauf komme ich auf 30°C[Messwert nach 1h])
> -Meine D5-Pumpe habe ich auf 3 gestellt und wie ich dem AGB entnehmen kann zieht das auch gut durch und habe somit einen ordentlichen Durchfluss
> ...


 Das ist nicht gesagt, dass es durch die Graka wirklich wärmer wird. Denn du kennst ja nur die CPU-Temp, nicht die Wasser-Temp. Es kann gut sein, dass der Kühler halt nicht weniger als 50 Grad bei Last schafft, aber das Wasser trotzdem nicht "heiß" ist und schon von dem ersten Radiator problemlos wieder auf Zimmertemperatur gebracht wird, und der zweite Radi ist dann halt einfach "nutzlos" - wenn du aber ne Graka mitkühlst, macht der zweite erst Sinn.


----------



## xCJay (10. Juli 2017)

Also 35°C unter Vollast schafft die Wakü vielleicht wenn die Zimmertemperatur 1°C sind und das Wasser grade so nicht einfriert. 
Ansonsten wäre das ja nen Delta T von 5°C bei den aktuellen Temperaturen draußen. Das ist absoluter Bullshit.
Ich habe bereits mehrere Waküsysteme gebaut. Vor Kurzem ein System mit 2x 360mm Radiator, der hat nen i7 6850K mit OC und 2 GTX1080Ti ebenfalls mit PC problemlos gekühlt. Grakas um 50°C unter Vollast und CPU um 65°C. 

In meinem eigenen PC habe ich nen 360er und nen 120er für nen 3770K@5Ghz und ne GTX980@1600Mhz mit Mod BIOS. Das reicht auch locker aus. Also mach Dir da mal gar keine Sorgen.


----------



## Sagnafain (11. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nur 35 Grad bei Last und mit dem exakt gleichen Kühlkörper?



neine es werden nicht die exakten Komponenten verwendet, ich rede hier allgemein von dem unterschied.
und ob das volllast ist denk ich mal nicht, jedoch nach längerer Spielzeit wurden diese werte angegeben



Herbboy schrieb:


> wass heißt das denn nun? ^^



na das 720mm2 radiatorfläche für nur eine CPU zu OVERPOWER ist, also viel zu viel



Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist nicht gesagt, dass es durch die Graka wirklich wärmer wird. Denn du kennst ja nur die CPU-Temp, nicht die Wasser-Temp. Es kann gut sein, dass der Kühler halt nicht weniger als 50 Grad bei Last schafft, aber das Wasser trotzdem nicht "heiß" ist und schon von dem ersten Radiator problemlos wieder auf Zimmertemperatur gebracht wird, und der zweite Radi ist dann halt einfach "nutzlos" - wenn du aber ne Graka mitkühlst, macht der zweite erst Sinn.



einen Temperatursensor habe ich mir jetzt schon bestellt, kann also demnächst auch darüber Auskunft geben.

Wenn aber eine zweite Wärmequelle dazukommt wird doch automatisch das Wasser wärmer, ergo kann wärmeres Wasser bei gleicher Kühlleistung doch nicht konstant bleiben und wird automatisch  wärmer. und wenn beispielsweise wie du sagst meine WaKü das System nur auf 50°C runter kühlen kann, kann es doch bei mehr Wärmeeinfluss diese doch nicht halten (?????) und am Ende bin ich dann bei 70°

Ich werde auf jedenfall erst mal einen GPU-Kühlblock holen und diesen testweise anhängen und schauen was passiert.


----------



## Sagnafain (11. Juli 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Also mach Dir da mal gar keine Sorgen.



Ich hoffe meine Sorgen sind einfach übertrieben und ich mach mir da einfach zu viel stress


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2017)

Sagnafain schrieb:


> Ich hoffe meine Sorgen sind einfach übertrieben und ich mach mir da einfach zu viel stress


 ja, auf jeden Fall. Es kann an sich nicht sein, dass andere mit einer ähnlichen Wasserkühlung nur 35 Grad bei Last haben, das geht nicht. 



> Wenn aber eine zweite Wärmequelle dazukommt wird doch automatisch das Wasser wärmer, ergo kann wärmeres Wasser bei gleicher Kühlleistung doch nicht konstant bleiben und wird automatisch wärmer.


 das kommt drauf an. Zum einen kommt es auf die Reihenfolge der Kühlung an. Wenn du Zb von der Pumpe zur CPU gehst, dann in den ersten Radi, dann wird das Wasser schon mal kühler sein als zu dem Zeitpunkt, als es an der CPU vorbeikam. Wenn es dann zur Grafikkarte geht, ist es also nicht mehr warm, wird dann wärmer, geht zum zweiten Radi und wird dort wieder gekühlt und kommt zur Pumpe und dann wieder zur CPU. Wenn du wiederum Pumpe => CPU => Graka => Radi => Radi machst, dann wird das Wasser zwar wärmer sein, bevor es in den ersten Radi geht. Aber bevor es zur CPU kommt wird es wieder kühler sein. Und so oder so: wenn die CPU 50 Grad anzeigt, muss das Wasser nicht auch 50 Grad haben, und selbst wenn doch: solange das Wasser noch Wärme aufnehmen kann und die CPU und Grafikkarte nicht ZU heiß werden, ist alles okay. 

Wobei ich mal gelesen hab, dass bei einer Wakü nach einer gewissen Zeit das Wasser an sich überall dann fast gleich warm ist.


Es ist aber so oder so Unsinn zu versuchen, die Bauteile so kühl wie es nur geht zu betreiben, außer vlt für extreme Übertakterexperimente.

Es kann auch gut sein, dass die CPU bei 50 Grad bleibt, selbst wenn du nun übertaktest. Vlt sind 50 Grad einfach das Maximum, was der Kühler schaffen kann bei Last.


Was du aber mal prüfen kannst: bei meiner Wakü war der CPU-Kühler nicht 100% auf der CPU, weil eine Ecke der Kühlfläche durch einen Kondensator, der um den Sockel herum war, "aufbockte", d.h. die Kühlfläche war teilweise GAR nicht auf der CPU. Da wurde die CPU natürlich auch wärmer, als sie sollte. Und sehen konnte man das erst, wenn man GANZ genau hinschaute.

UND: ist denn wirklich überall Wasser in den Schläuchen? Vlt siehst du ja im Betrieb irgendwo Blasen - manchmal ist gleich ein ganzes Teilstück mit zB 20cm vom Schlauch quasi leer, dann musst du nochmal das Wasser besser verteilen und ggf. nachfüllen.


> OVERPOWER


 sag das doch gleich - es hätte ja alles mögliche sein können, zB auch einfach nur eine neue Firma oder so


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2017)

Nur mal so zur Beruhigung:

ich hab jetzt über 20 Minuten Prime95 laufen lassen, also 100% CPU-Last, mehr geht nicht. Meine CPU ist ein Xeon E3-1230 v3 mit einer TDP von 80W. Ich hab nen 420er-Radi und einen 280er. Graka wird auch gekühlt. Der Xeon war im IDLE bei 39-40 Grad und wird nun maximal 60-62 Grad warm, geht dann wieder runter auf 58 Grad, da meine Lüfter ab 60 etwas mehr Gas geben. Das Wasser wiederum war im IDLE bei 31 Grad und ist nun bei maximal 37 Grad. 

Das schreibe ich nur, damit Du siehst, dass das Wasser nicht zu kochen beginnt, nur weil die CPU-Temp um 30 grad zulegt     Dein Core i7-7700K hat halt ne TDp von 91W, der "dürfte" also wärmer werden, und trotzdem wird das Wasser nicht viel viel wärmer.


----------



## xCJay (11. Juli 2017)

40 Grad im Idle bei den Außentemperaturen und 60°C unter Last sind realistische Werte. 
Die vorher kannten 35°C unter Vollast sind absolut unrealistisch.



> Wobei ich mal gelesen hab, dass bei einer Wakü nach einer gewissen Zeit das Wasser an sich überall dann fast gleich warm ist.


Ja das ist so. Der Durchfluss ist so hoch, da hat sich das nach ner Zeit angeglichen. Deswegen ist es auch recht egal welcher Radiator wo ist.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2017)

Ich vermute, dass die 35 Grad halt IDLE-Temps waren, oder es sind einfach nur Lügenbolde gewesen    ich hab jetzt 35 Grad, als der PC mal ne Stunde GAR nix zu tun hatte.


----------



## Sagnafain (17. Juli 2017)

so erste Fehlerquelle gefunden,
Im Leerlauf hab ich jetzt gemütliche 28°C .
Dein Leerer-Schlauch-Satz hat mich zum grübeln gebracht... der obere Radiator war quasi leer und voller Luft. Die Führung von dem unteren Radi zum oberen und dann wieder ein Stück runter... ist eigl. klar das da Luft drin war.
jetzt liegt die höchsttemparatur bei 45 °C xD um 5 ° verbessert ^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juli 2017)

45 hört sich ja sehr normal an bzw. sogar extrem gut für Last-Werte.


----------



## Sagnafain (25. Juli 2017)

so Problem selbstständig erfolgreich gelöst.

Nach vielen hin und her habe ich einfach mal die Lüfter eingestellt und auch mal ausgewechselt.

Nach dem ich nun den unteren Radiator in Push-Pull mit den Standard-Radialtorlüftern von Alphacool betreibe habe ich im Leerlauf max 28 °C und unter last beim Spielen max. 39 °C.

Mit Prime95 geht es max. auf 62°C

Das sind werte so wie ich sie mir bei einer "guten" WaKü vorstelle.

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für eure Mühen und Beiträge, die zu der Lösung meines Problems beigetragen haben.

MFG Steven ( Sagnafain )


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Du solltest aber bedenken, dass es jetzt auch nicht so heiß wie damals ist, als Dein Problem sehr akut war. Jetzt haben wir ja nur noch um die 20 Grad, damals locker um die 30. Kann also gut sein, dass die Werte doch wieder höher gehen, aber wie gesagt. 45 unter last wäre auch super.


----------

